# Boot only with cmos cleared



## FabioMC (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi guys.

Please. I need your help. I can boot my system only with BIOS CLEARED or MEMOK button pressed. My rig is: ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX GEN3 R2.0, FX-8350, 32GB CORSAIR CMZ32GX3M4A1866C9 (1 STICK FOR TESTING), CORSAIR H70, NVIDIA 560TI, PSU CORSAIR 850W, ALL USB AND SATA DISCONNECTED

TESTS I HAVE MADE:

1) VGA IN DIFFERENT SLOTS
2) ALL 4 DIMMS AND 1 SINGLE DIMM IN DIFFERENT SLOTS
3) RAISE VOLTAGE CPU/NB, NB, DRAM
4) FLASH LATEST BIOS
5) REMOVE CMOS BATTERY AND WAITING 1 HOUR

Whenever I clear cmos or press MEMOK button I can POST and BOOT my system (win8) via boot menu (f8) but when I restart or try to save the bios settings the system doesn't boot. I tried changing all values to AUTO, LOADING DEFAULT VALUES and manually loosing settings but no luck. DRAM and CPU led blink alternately and then the VGA led stays lit and the system doesn't boot.

Apologizes for my english. I'm from brazil


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 20, 2013)

I would try swapping the CMOS battery for a new one, I have a Sun server that was doing that but once I replaced the old CR2032 battery for a new one I had no problems.


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 20, 2013)

Sounds like the memory is at fault. Is not that the memory is bad, just board doesn't like the settings used. I run into this from time to time with these 8 GB DIMMs, exact same behavior, Intel and AMD alike.


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 20, 2013)

Compgeke: I´ve already tried different CMOS.

cadaveca: I´ve tried with other different kit with no luck. Maybe if I could use the same settings used when bios is reset.  The system runs fine and stable with bios cleared.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi

Install minimal hardware CPU & Heatsink; Single stick of RAM and Vga card in PCIe 3.0 x16_1 slot



FabioMC said:


> 2) ALL 4 DIMMS AND 1 SINGLE DIMM IN DIFFERENT SLOT


ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 1-9 of Manual
Recommended Single DIMM is installed to channel DIMM_A2 [Only] when testing [*ensure that RAM is firmly seated]

*Note*
MEM OK Button runs several tests on the RAM and may reboot serveral times when running these tests the led will blink faster to indicate this [*to clear the test; power down the system and unplug the power lead] before fitting and testing new RAM




FabioMC said:


> 5) REMOVE CMOS BATTERY AND WAITING 1 HOUR


ASUS SABERTOOTH 990FX/GEN3 R2.0 Page 1-27 of Manual
*This to clear CMOS*
1. Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
2. Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
3. Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
4. Hold down the <Del> key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.

*Things to look for*
Check that the jumper is on pin 1&2 
(*If jumper is on pin 2&3; would cause bios setting to be lost)
(removing the jumper and leaving without will cause boot failure)

(*Check that motherboard battery dose not have plastic or paper gard between +/- would cause bios setting to be lost)  

*Save settings in bios* 
*Press F10 on keyboard or save settings on exit

hope this helps 

atb (all the best)

Law-II


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 20, 2013)

Law-II: Thank u so much for helpinh but I had already done those steps. I'm testing with minimal hardware and single dimm at a2.

As I said. If I clear CMOS or run MEMOK button the system boots and I can run windows8 stable and fine using F8 (boot menu) but whenever I restart or save any bios settings (save and restart) the system doesn't post anymore.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 20, 2013)

Run memtest to see if ram is bad or Ram may not be compatable... You may want to update your bios too.... if you have to clear cmos or hit MemOK! button, me points to one of these issues. Removeing battery will not do shizza IMO.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi



FabioMC said:


> *VGA led stays lit* and the system doesn't boot


If an error is found, the critical component’s LED stays lit up until the problem is solved.

*Nvidia GTX 560 Ti is gen 2.0 [PCI-E 2.0 x 16] *This may be 

ASUS Graphic Card Optimization [Auto] [*change this setting in advanced bios tab to: Disabled]
[Auto] Allows you to set ASUS GEN3 graphic card’s maximum performance.
[Disabled] Allows you to disable the function and goes back to its default setting.

Test vga card in another system and or Try a spare vga card or borrow one from a friend [*to test]

atb 

Law-II


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

drdeathx: I'm gonna run memtest. I've already flashed the bios to the latest version.

Law-II: Tried that (disable option and different VGA). As I said the system is stable if I clear CMOS. I can play games normally. But if I restart or save any settings in bios I get the problem. It seems like it's something in the bios.

Thanks.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 21, 2013)

FabioMC said:


> drdeathx: I'm gonna run memtest. I've already flashed the bios to the latest version.
> 
> Law-II: Tried that (disable option and different VGA). As I said the system is stable if I clear CMOS. I can play games normally. But if I restart or save any settings in bios I get the problem. It seems like it's something in the bios.
> 
> Thanks.



If memtest passes, I think ram may not be compatable... MemOK! button kinda leads me to this conclusion. That is what it is meant for(compatability issues)


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

drdeath: memtest gave me only 1 error in test #6. Maybe that's because I can't change timings neither dram voltage. I tried another memory kit (corsair too) that had the same problem (no post, only w/ cmos cleared). Do you think the mobo can be defective ? Or some ground issue (corsair h70 or standoffs) ???


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 21, 2013)

Ground issue: system would not boot, fans start and stop so no, it is not a ground issue. Did the other set of ram pass memtest?

You cannot change timings? Sorry i missed that. You missing something in the bios that allows you to change the timings. If you can, post screen shots of bios. Used a USB drive and hit either F10 or F11 and the bios screen shout should save to the USB drive and post them here. Every board allows you to change timings and voltage. I think we may have found your problem.

I think I reviewed the 990FX Sabertooth, let me look at the bios screen shots.....

Yup  here is my review, although it says Jake(he is the editor) it is my review:

http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/asus-sabertooth-990fx/

let me take a look at the bios and see what your missing


CalDave should know what your missing to manually adjust timings and voltage in the Sabertooth 990FX bios. There has to be a setting like manual or quick somewhere.......


Dram voltage take off auto and switch to manual and under timings, there should be a choice somewhere for "quick".


If this does not work, you did get an error with memtest so that module is probably bad or the boards settings are not suitable


The MemOK! feature essentially allows you to simply press the button if you have an unsuccessful memory overclock or are experiencing compatibility issues or voltage problems. This will cause the board to automatically find suitable settings that will ensure a successful boot/POST. The timings and speeds will be rather conservative, so you’ll need to then manually change them in the BIOS, but at least you’ll be able to get back into the BIOS without having to worry about a cold boot or clear CMOS. resetting Cmos is doing the same thing I assume


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

drdeathx: the ram failed only once in the first pass. I keep running memtest and no more errors. 
I can change all the settings in the bios but when I save and restart the system doesn't post. I have to clear cmos or memok! again to boot, understand ?

If I could know what are the suitable settings used in memok! feature (boots ok) maybe I could try to use them in the bios.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 21, 2013)

FabioMC said:


> drdeathx: the ram failed only once in the first pass. I keep running memtest and no more errors.
> I can change all the settings in the bios but when I save and restart the system doesn't post. I have to clear cmos or memok! again to boot, understand ?
> 
> If I could know what are the suitable settings used in memok! feature (boots ok) maybe I could try to use them in the bios.



Ahh ... Ok. I think it is a memory compatibility problem. Do you know anyone close by you can use their ram????? Maybe other ram is faulty? or incompatible? I am just shooting from the hip atm.

BTW, where do you live?


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Ahh ... Ok. I think it is a memory compatibility problem. Do you know anyone close by you can use their ram????? Maybe other ram is faulty? or incompatible? I am just shooting from the hip atm.
> 
> BTW, where do you live?



I've tried with my old corsair dominator kit and the same happened. I'm gonna try to test from other brand.

Thanks for your support. I'm from Brazil


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 21, 2013)

I've had pretty much the same issue with some old mid-2011 4GB G.Skill DDR3-2133 sticks and my 4770K/ASRock Z87 Extreme6. My mid-2011 sticks that worked with my 3770K and 2600K rigs (black PCBs, 1.5v) refuse to POST at all, but my newer late-2011 green PCB 1.6v sticks (same model number) work fine and I can insert the "non-working" sticks in with the working ones after it has POSTed once and all four work. It has to be some sort of compatibility issue as the RAM works completely fine in other boards and even on the picky board when I use it with other RAM it likes.


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I've had pretty much the same issue with some old mid-2011 4GB G.Skill DDR3-2133 sticks and my 4770K/ASRock Z87 Extreme6. My mid-2011 sticks that worked with my 3770K and 2600K rigs (black PCBs, 1.5v) refuse to POST at all, but my newer late-2011 green PCB 1.6v sticks (same model number) work fine and I can insert the "non-working" sticks in with the working ones after it has POSTed once and all four work. It has to be some sort of compatibility issue as the RAM works completely fine in other boards and even on the picky board when I use it with other RAM it likes.



But my problem is kinda weird. It POST with CMOS CLEARED and win8 runs fine and stable. When I try to change anything in bios (save and restart) or restart the system it refuses to POST so I have to CLEAR CMOS again to run windows.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 21, 2013)

Just another shot in the dark, take a can of compressed air and blow out the dimm slots.


----------



## bencrutz (Jun 21, 2013)

try to reseat the processor ie taking it out of the socket and placing it back.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 21, 2013)

You disabled the ECC for ram, from uefi(on sabertooth 990fx it is enabled by default),right?


----------



## Jetster (Jun 21, 2013)

Are you checking your IDE/AHCI settings ?


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

bencrutz: I'll try that 

pigulici: Yes. ECC disabled.

Jetster: Yes


----------



## pigulici (Jun 21, 2013)

Hmm, maybe it is a shot in dark, but can you try with windows 7?, I know that win8 have something with uefi in(eventually disable fastboot from uefi)...


----------



## Geofrancis (Jun 21, 2013)

press the mem-ok button to boot to windows then run cpuz and post a screen shot of the memory tab so we can see what speed and timings your computer is booting at then replicating these settings in the bios.

it should look something like this 






it does sound like you have the ram setting wrong. i had an board that would always try and boot with 9-9-9-24 compared to the 11-11-11-30 it should have been running at so i would always get wierd issues when i was booting BSOD etc


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

bencrutz: Tried reseat the processor. The bios detected as new cpu but after restart the problem happened again.

Geofrancis:






These are the same settings that I save in Bios and don't get POST


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe the problem is related to other configuration on bios. Something like line calibration, what u think ?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 21, 2013)

Another shot in the dark. Is the BIOS updated on your board?


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Another shot in the dark. Is the BIOS updated on your board?



Yes friend. As I said I flashed the latest BIOS.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 21, 2013)

Fabio you're not the only one with these types of issues. That Gen3 has some problems.  Here check this thread from OCF


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jun 21, 2013)

With that id call up Asus and do an RMA.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 21, 2013)

I also noticed a couple eweeks ago that Newegg.com has it listed as discontinued


----------



## FabioMC (Jun 21, 2013)

Assuming that Gen3 are having troubles and ASUS pulled it from stores until they have a fix (new revision?), don't you think I shoul wait for the new batch and then do an RMA ? I can use my system with bios cleared. I can't set timings, overclock, change anything in bios, I have to clear cmos every reboot but I can survive until there's a revised board. What's your opinion ?


----------



## pigulici (Jun 22, 2013)

In your place I just Rma the board and ask to replace with R2.0...


----------

